# Cardio After Weights



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Is cardio necessary after a weight session?

I was told that it is, as whatever area you've just trained cardio helps blood rush to that area and helps with fat loss, muscle build and repair etc

I know everything that you get told isn't always correct and its usually someone's opinion but as anything been proven?

So how important is cardio after weights, and if so ideally how much?

15 mins, 30mins etc

Thanks  x


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Never heard that one.I know my blood is already flowing by the pump i get doing weights.It could aid weight loss through calorie burning and no doubt you would get fit doing it.

I would do cv on non weight days.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Imagine trying 20 mins on the cross trainer after heavy squats? Lol


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> Imagine trying 20 mins on the cross trainer after heavy squats? Lol


i aint a religious person but i prey on leg day lmao x


----------



## Boroboy1980 (Dec 16, 2013)

Maybe a little cardio as part of your warm down.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Always done 45 mins of cardio after weights personally, I prefer it as a way to wind down and just chill out listen to some tunes and reflect on training


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

I throw in five sprints on the Treadmill PWO 2-3 times per week.

It helps with keeping blood pressure fine, better cardiovascular levels (Lower RHR), better nutrient partitioning, less change of fat gain... oh and if your finding it hard to get in the calories, it works as a good appetite stimulant too.


----------



## pooledaniel (May 8, 2013)

Personally not a huge fan of cardio after weights. Don't see any benefit, and usually I'm too destroyed to think about cardio !

Also - 7% BF in a week? seems optimistic ha!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

If and when I do cardio, the I do it after weights.

Main reason being is, I don't want to be at the gym 7 days a week

I used a coach last year and he advised 20mins HIIT after each weight session and along with a consistent macro focused diet, my results where by far the best I have ever achieved in only 6 weeks


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Echo said:


> I throw in five sprints on the Treadmill PWO 2-3 times per week.
> 
> It helps with keeping blood pressure fine, better cardiovascular levels (Lower RHR), better nutrient partitioning, less change of fat gain... oh and if your finding it hard to get in the calories, *it works as a good appetite stimulant too*.


This explains why im ****ing starving come the end of cardio then haha


----------



## pooledaniel (May 8, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Saw the results with my own eyes, i know machines aint 100% but he did it same time etc so its worth a go. Diet is very strict too
> 
> Tbh im the same i usually do my weights then i have no energy to do any cardio, 5 mins if that


Yeah... the variation on scales for bodyfat is HUGE. Even if you do it at the same time of day, it can vary massively day to day. A 7% drop in bodyfat would be akin to a decent "transformation" type comparison.

If you don't have energy for cardio after weights... don't do it!  Split it up and do it separately if needs be.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> i aint a religious person but i prey on leg day lmao x


Are you a predator then?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Im going to somwthing new next week, diet and gym. My friend lost 4lbs and 7% body fat in a week, so i wanna give it a go, fingers crossed
> 
> He trains every morning with 20mins cardio after every session and only 1 day where he does 45mins.


1g DNP a day wouldn't drop 7% bf in a week!!!!!!!


----------



## i.am.ahab. (Sep 4, 2014)

i used to do 20 mins after each weight session,3 days a week,that was when i had a bit of a drive to the gym.

nowadays,i have a gym closer by and i do 3 days lifting,3 days cardio,1 day off.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

When I first started lifting I would do 10mins before lifting it worked a treat


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> You can tell tbh, hes doing topless waiting the beginning of Nov so he wants to look pukka lol
> 
> View attachment 159628


7% loss of overall weight, or pure body fat?


----------



## TrenFury (Jun 8, 2009)

I think 30 minutes liss (low intensity cardio) after training works wonders for keeping bf on check when you are bulking or starting a recomp.

I do 3 times/week. I find i feel lighter and healthier and i can control my fat gain when i am putting weight.

In my opinion it reduces the fat gain on about 50% when you are bulking - give or take . Also cardio has numerous benifts for a bodybuilder!


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

I do 30mins a few days a week after weights as I don't have time to split the sessions up.

Never hindered me that I've noticed.

After legs is a different matter tho! No cardio on that day! :laugh:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

DC1 said:


> I do 30mins a few days a week after weights as I don't have time to split the sessions up.
> 
> Never hindered me that I've noticed.
> 
> After legs is a different matter tho! No cardio on that day! :laugh:


I can just about walk after leg day :lol:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Saw the results with my own eyes, i know machines aint 100% but he did it same time etc so its worth a go. Diet is very strict too
> 
> Tbh im the same i usually do my weights then i have no energy to do any cardio, 5 mins if that


water loss not bf.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> He used one the machines things in the gym and thats what he went off, he lost 4lbs in body weight and his body fat went down by 7% according to that. I know there not spot on but it would be that much difference.
> 
> *Im gonna do exactly what he did regarding gym and eating exactly what he ate and at what times *


Machines that send an electromagnetic pulse? They are the most unreliable piece of equipment you can use to record body fat lol. Caliper as minimum, or if you have access to a 'Bod Pod' machine, they are the most accurate.

Why would you do that? You are two totally different people, different needs, different genders! The results will vary wildly, you need to create something specific *for you.*


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Really?? Hes been training for years, i doubt there was that much water retention. Either wasy he looks impressive from it, what more can you ask for??


the machine measures the bodies resistance and takes a guess, the amount of water in your body AT THAT MOMENT IN TIME will effect the reading.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I can just about walk after leg day :lol:


Stairs are the gauge. If you can walk up them without holding on - you haven't worked hard enough! Lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Not all 7% would have been water, some of it maybe.
> 
> I know its a better reading first thing in a morning, due to not having any fluids thru the night, compared to later in the day when youve been drinking water etc.


do you always take anything said and jump on it as the gospel truth? I said 7% water because almost certainly non of it was body fat!

ok just to please you I broke it down as 5% water from his morning cup of tea, 2% glucose, 3% not had a dump and 22% bullsh`t - which is what the readings from those machines are.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

DC1 said:


> Stairs are the gauge. If you can walk up them without holding on - you haven't worked hard enough! Lol


I dont go upstairs i train my legs down stairs  to avoid the stairs lol

Worst is when you can't sit down so you just drop down but then can't get back up lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Rich coming from Kermit the frog
> 
> What makes you so sure that NONE of it is BF??


you`re impossible. so much anger in someone so young,

so, you go leap onto the next big answer to your problems, fat burners? tick cardio? tick dieting? tick lets try cardio and dieting this week.

you`ll never get anywhere because you have no consistency.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Cardio for fat loss. Thats all you need it for in my opinion. I do it 6 times a week at the moment, a lot of times an hour running


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Is cardio necessary after a weight session?
> 
> I was told that it is, as whatever area you've just trained cardio helps blood rush to that area and helps with fat loss, muscle build and repair etc
> 
> ...


No


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

sniper16 said:


> No


Thank for the informative answer.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

armor king said:


> Cardio for fat loss. Thats all you need it for in my opinion. I do it 6 times a week at the moment, a lot of times an hour running


Thats what I'm doing it for at the min. An hour each morning. Ive lost 2 stone doing it this way, got another stone n half to go.


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Thats what I'm doing it for at the min. An hour each morning. Ive lost 2 stone doing it this way, got another stone n half to go.


Well done.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> you`re impossible. so much anger in someone so young,
> 
> so, you go leap onto the next big answer to your problems, fat burners? tick cardio? tick dieting? tick lets try cardio and dieting this week.
> 
> you`ll never get anywhere because you have no consistency.


I dont see doing something for 3 months and losing 2 stone having no consistency.

What i do see is you clearly have a problem with me and whatever i write you read with your ar5e in your hand, hence why according to you im angry.

Also what i do see is looking thru your past comments etc you find it impossible to praise people and say well done. You constantly put people down.

Your life must be so empty and unhappy you have to take all your insecurities out on others but trying to make them feel as insecure as you do.

I'd appreciate it if you didn't speak to me, or comment on any of my posts again. You a very negative person.

Enjoy the rest of your evening.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

sniper16 said:


> Well done.


Thank you


----------



## Frasier Crane (Oct 7, 2014)

At the minute cardio for me is a priority, AM: cardio 2h 30 minutes, fasted.

PM: strength training, just trying to maintain. Seems to be working well on both fronts, dropped 9 lbs in 3 weeks and still gaining strength, albeit slowly

Currently at 230lbs


----------



## Frasier Crane (Oct 7, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I do my cardio every day at 5am fasted as my last meal is usually around 8pm. 20 mins level 12 on the cross trainer and then 40 mins level 10 fat burn on the tread mill at 5.8 speed. Usually burn around 850 to 900 kals a day.
> 
> Then i do my weights Monday, Wednesday and Friday and my problem areas on a Sunday.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Fasted is definitely the way to go, for both fat loss and conditioning, which is my main focus, looking for an 8.30 mile and a half.

I cycle to a country park 8 miles away, chain the bike up and run 5.5 mile of brutal hills then pretty much free wheel back down home lol

2 stone is pretty significant, good effort, most people think they will disintegrate at the thought of "fasted" anything which is a shame

My diet is pretty **** to be fair, I've literally eat a meal for 2 out of Dominos and a litre of coke haha


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Frasier Crane said:


> Yeah, Fasted is definitely the way to go, for both fat loss and conditioning, which is my main focus, looking for an 8.30 mile and a half.
> 
> I cycle to a country park 8 miles away, chain the bike up and run 5.5 mile of brutal hills then pretty much free wheel back down home lol
> 
> ...


Not really. In reality cardio at any point is fine, assuming one's overall nutritional intake is on par.

I do cardio at the moment post workout 30 minutes every workout. LISS method. Reasoning being really glycogen stores may or may not be fully depleted post workout, but body is going to be in a better state for utilising fat stores at this point anyway.

Fasted cardio is equally as effective, as have done all methods. Wouldn't recommend pre-workout due to the fact you want to preserve glycogen for workout assuming your shooting for hitting goals via progressive overload etc.

Either way.... I've been shredded to the bone via ZERO cardio and only diet alterations. I've been shredded to the bone via high calorific diet (i.e. no changes from transitioning between "off to on" season." and melted the fat via fasted and pm cardio. Atm im doing post workout cardio and still attaining the same damn results.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I do my cardio every day at 5am fasted as my last meal is usually around 8pm. 20 mins level 12 on the cross trainer and then 40 mins level 10 fat burn on the tread mill at 5.8 speed. Usually burn around 850 to 900 kals a day.
> 
> Then i do my weights Monday, Wednesday and Friday and my problem areas on a Sunday.
> 
> ...


fasted would be 16 to 18 hours after eating?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Again im probably wrong but i was under the impression that you shouldn't do cardio within 3 hours of eating as your body will use the foods its just eaten as energy n not use what you've already stored.


In reality the food you've just eaten is being digested partitioned and stored or utilised by the body i.e. glycogen. So essentially it matters not, although I wouldn't do cardio soon after eating a meal simply due to digestion and I'd find that pretty uncomfortable/cramps. Same as hitting a weight training session and eating just before makes me feel crappy.

To many people focus on the bro science and what not rather than getting it done. Same as the "anabolicz window" must have a post workout shake within 10 mins after training or lose dem gains. I don't even have a post workout shake lol. I'll eat once I finish up cardio go home and cook food.

Imo pick a time to carry it out, post workout or am or even pm. As I said I have carried out all methods and both have done the same job. I wouldn't get caught up on the science of it and just do it, cardio is just an added tool, but diet is where your real results will come from. I personally prefer to do a fair amount of cardio as it allows me to consume higher calories and thus a better mood and stay fuller/energy etc.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Dammmm 8 miles lol id be dead before i started.
> 
> 2 months ago i couldn't do it, i used to burn out within 5 mins and i was sick more than once. I've gradually built up to it and can easily do an hour now.
> 
> My diet is 85% good. Thru the day im fine its when i get home from gym im starving so i pick at stuff.


There's your problem. 85% good. Swap that to 100% good. At least 6/7 days. If your sticking to your diet but pick at **** at night realistically how can you track how many calories you are consuming and expending? I'd be lost myself.

I break my macros down into say 6-7 meals.... Partition pro/carb meals around workout perimeter and pro/fat the rest for timings. If your nailing your calories as planned week in week out then you know exactly where your at and what you need to do in order to drop weight (assuming that's your goal). So one week you plan losing x amount of weight, say 2lb for sakes, if you hit this, then the following week nothing then you know you need to switch things up. I.e. drop calories slightly, or add in some more cv.

Once you break this, results will come weekly. Otherwise your just guesstimating, shooting in the dark and hoping for the best.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Im sure its less than that.
> 
> Can anyone confirm what is actually classed as fasted cardio.
> 
> I wake up and within 5 mins my belly is growling, so that isn't fasted cardio?


Fasted is no exact ball park figure but simply stipulates a period of time in which the body has gone without consumption of food, fasted typically comes from sleep! i.e. in a fasted state when you awake, as technically you have been fasting for 6-8 hours (depending on time spent sleeping). So once you awake that is fasted......


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

SK-XO said:


> Fasted is no exact ball park figure but simply stipulates a period of time in which the body has gone without consumption of food, fasted typically comes from sleep! i.e. in a fasted state when you awake, as technically you have been fasting for 6-8 hours (depending on time spent sleeping). So once you awake that is fasted......


in the context of this discussion though - while your asleep doesnt cut it. I would say at least 12 hours then.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

saxondale said:


> in the context of this discussion though - while your asleep doesnt cut it. I would say at least 12 hours then.


If one is attempting to build or even retain muscle and they fast for 12 hours before cardio then they are awful.

But if your talking for average joe who isn't interested in that then it's feasible.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

SK-XO said:


> If one is attempting to build or even retain muscle and they fast for 12 hours before cardio then they are awful.
> 
> But if your talking for average joe who isn't interested in that then it's feasible.


were talking about someone (missspinky) trying to loose weight mate, no one mentioned muscle


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

saxondale said:


> were talking about someone (missspinky) trying to loose weight mate, no one mentioned muscle


Tbh I don't know her goals but I can't see any female wishing to simply get "skinny" looking.

If she's weight training im assuming she's wanting to accrue some lean tissue in the process of her dropping fat.

From that, I would never recommend 12 hours fasting.... Just adjust the diet.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

I fast from 8pm until 12pm the following day leaving an 8 hour feeding window.

I see between 12-20 hours as fasting for me.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

SK-XO said:


> If one is attempting to build or even retain muscle and they fast for 12 hours before cardio then they are awful.
> 
> But if your talking for average joe who isn't interested in that then it's feasible.


No im not trying to build muscle at the min, but I don't want to look like skeletor so I do weights 3 times a week, as I don't want to look like the girl at the gym who is literally a walking skeleton due to only doing cardio 2 hours a day every day. She does zero weights and imo she looks horrible for it 

Once ive lost my weight, got another stone and half to go i'll see how I look and will then start to build muscle.


----------



## Frasier Crane (Oct 7, 2014)

SK-XO said:


> Not really. In reality cardio at any point is fine, assuming one's overall nutritional intake is on par.
> 
> I do cardio at the moment post workout 30 minutes every workout. LISS method. Reasoning being really glycogen stores may or may not be fully depleted post workout, but body is going to be in a better state for utilising fat stores at this point anyway.
> 
> ...


I disagree, cardio at any point is not fine, as I have stated I do cardio for performance reasons not aesthetic purposes,

I have found I am a lot faster running in a fasted state and always have,


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

I drink BCAA's whilst in a fasted stated until my first meal at 12pm.

This is the advice I read on various sources to spare muscle during a fast.


----------



## Frasier Crane (Oct 7, 2014)

Why is it awful lol


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I know its dam hard to lose weight and build muscle at the same time. My protein is 0.75g per lb of weight so im hoping that will help with the muscle loss. If not then itll be more work later on.
> 
> Ive also seen girls who build muscle behind the fat and again it doesn't look nice.


When cutting, I favour protein over the other macro-nutrients.

I aim for around 1.5g per lb of bodyweight.


----------



## Frasier Crane (Oct 7, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Is what im doing right then or not? Is me not eating from 7pm then doing my cardio at 5am n having my breakfast at 7am classed as fasted cardio or not?


Yes, that would be classed as fasted in my opinion,

You seem to be interested in the idea of intermittent fasting, check out an interview by Dr. John Berardi "Real Fasting Experiment" puts a lot of this bro science to rest.


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Am i doing the right thing regarding not eating from 7pm one night then i do my cardio at 5am the following day. I don't eat anything til 7pm. So its like 12 hours really.


no


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

sniper16 said:


> no


Your full of informative info aint ya my dear lol


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Your full of informative info aint ya my dear lol


Sorry,,when I was trying to lose weight(body fat)I went with that method and dident see much change,After trying many different things I went with eating little but often and as we no consistency is important that means with food too but everyone is different what works for me may not for you my only advice would be don't rush to lose this weight you have already done an amazing job stick to what you have been doing if it aint broke don't fix it.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

SK-XO said:


> Tbh I don't know her goals but I can't see any female wishing to simply get "skinny" looking.
> 
> If she's weight training im assuming she's wanting to accrue some lean tissue in the process of her dropping fat.
> 
> From that, I would never recommend 12 hours fasting.... Just adjust the diet.


she said up above lol, no worries mate just never try and give her advice - it`s like getting a gremlin wet


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

sniper16 said:


> Sorry,,when I was trying to lose weight(body fat)I went with that method and dident see much change,After trying many different things I went with eating little but often and as we no consistency is important that means with food too but everyone is different what works for me may not for you my only advice would be don't rush to lose this weight you have already done an amazing job stick to what you have been doing if it aint broke don't fix it.


That's the thing for the last month ive lost nothing, I haven't changed anything (Gym or food) so im like ok, what now? I did start to take fat burners but then I thought fk that, I don't want to become reliant on something because it works (If that makes sense)

The 2stone ive already lost was all natural apart from the last 3lbs which I lost whilst taking T5.

When you ask something on here, you get so man y different answers and opinions you don't know whats wrong or right.

Is what im doing classed as fasted cardio or not? I know its best to cardio when insulin levels are at their lowest, so with not eating for over 10 hours how low can they get lol

I know what you mean tho regarding whats good for me may not be good for you.

I do eat every 3 ish hours and try not to eat after 7pm, 8pm latest if I can help it.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Frasier Crane said:


> Yes, that would be classed as fasted in my opinion,
> 
> You seem to be interested in the idea of intermittent fasting, check out an interview by Dr. John Berardi "Real Fasting Experiment" puts a lot of this bro science to rest.


IF works ..................................................... if you do it right.


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> That's the thing for the last month ive lost nothing, I haven't changed anything (Gym or food) so im like ok, what now? I did start to take fat burners but then I thought fk that, I don't want to become reliant on something because it works (If that makes sense)
> 
> The 2stone ive already lost was all natural apart from the last 3lbs which I lost whilst taking T5.
> 
> ...


just try the fasting for say a month and see,you may have to try a few different things.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I don't mind having advice off people who don't come across arrogant  There's some people on here who willhappily help you and point you in the right direction and some who are just barefaced rude and think they know everything but actually know diddley. They just talk down to people and make them feel as sad and pathetic as they do!
> 
> As I said previously sax, please don't post on my threads, as I find your negativity towards people very concerning, and im unable to take you seriously.


every single post in this thread you`ve refuted, disagreed or argued with the poster irrespective of their advice, tone or condition and you say you find it hard to take me serious?

somebody else can try and help, I`m out of here


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Fasting how? Like im doing now, or in the day?


well you need to eat some where cause you wont have the energy to train and then you fvck it all up so its whats best for you id say eat during the day.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> every single post in this thread you`ve refuted, disagreed or argued with the poster irrespective of their advice, tone or condition and you say you find it hard to take me serious?


How have I? By asking questions is not refuting, disagreeing or arguing with anyone. Try to get things right that you constantly put me down for isn't doing anything wrong.

Like I said before, you have CLEARLY got a problem/issue with me because at every opportunity to get your on my case, be it something that's serious or not. Your nothing but a keyboard junkie bully. Just leave me alone ok. Don't reply to my comments or posts. I don't know how much clearer I can make it so you understand what im saying.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

sniper16 said:


> well you need to eat some where cause you wont have the energy to train and then you fvck it all up so its whats best for you id say eat during the day.


Ok I will give it another month with what im doing now, and try and get my diet 100%  Ive got a new diet to follow next week, so I will keep to that.

Thanks for your help and advise, much appreciated


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> every single post in this thread you`ve refuted, disagreed or argued with the poster irrespective of their advice, tone or condition and you say you find it hard to take me serious?
> 
> somebody else can try and help, I`m out of here


Good, go. Someone else can try and help. You've never once offered me constructive advice, you just bark at me with arrogant attitude and tell me that everything I do is wrong, so im sorry of you feel im refuting, disagreeing or arguing with you, but if you come across with a different manner then maybe, just maybe id listen to you! Goodbye


----------



## heretohelp (Oct 30, 2014)

If you are looking to stay lean, cardio before and after weight training is the way to go.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Good, go. Someone else can try and help. You've never once offered me constructive advice, you just bark at me with arrogant attitude and tell me that everything I do is wrong, so im sorry of you feel im refuting, disagreeing or arguing with you, but if you come across with a different manner then maybe, just maybe id listen to you! Goodbye


She loves me really @Misspinky1983


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> She loves me really @Misspinky1983


 :thumb: :wub:


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

IMO, Cardio after weights will have almost same benefits as compare to empty stomach morning cardio(Fat loss wise). As, after the weight training your glycogen stores would be empty already and cardio after that may aid in better fat oxidation. No research to back up my statement , just a thought


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> IMO, Cardio after weights will have almost same benefits as compare to empty stomach morning cardio(Fat loss wise). As, after the weight training your glycogen stores would be empty already and cardio after that may aid in better fat oxidation. No research to back up my statement , just a thought


Ive always found cardio after weights to be better than just on its own too personally plus ive always found it a nice way to polish off a good training session, helps me reflect on the session ive just dont whilst going through the motions if that makes sense.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nothing important than if you feel good bro


----------



## DJC_77 (Jun 27, 2013)

I tend to do my cardio fasted on a morning on mainly on my days off and then upping the amount I do when I'm wanting to drop more BF.

This works great for me.


----------



## steo1986 (Feb 27, 2015)

Ricky12345 said:


> When I first started lifting I would do 10mins before lifting it worked a treat


Me too normally 5 min power walking on the treadmill and 5 mins on bike and prob do about a mile on the bike before i start doing weight's I don't do any cardio to finish off. just do some light reps on multi gym to finish with.


----------

